# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  κάποια ελπίδα για νέα φάρμακα

## koritsi83

Αυτή είναι μια λίστα με ορισμένα νέα φάρμακα που μελετώνται για κατάθλιψη και άγχος. ελπίζω να δουλέψουν. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...al_anxiolytics

_ 4-Androstadienol (Aloradine; PH94B) – vomeropherine / neurosteroid[18]
_ Riluzole sublingual (BHV-0223) – "glutamate modulator" / undefined mechanism of action [19]
_ TGW00AA (FKW00GA) – 5-HT1A receptor agonist, 5-HT2 receptor antagonist [20]
_ Verucerfont (GSK-561679, NBI-77860) – CRF1 receptor antagonist [21]
_ Vilazodone (EMD-68843, SB-659746A; Viibryd) – 5-HT1A receptor partial agonist and serotonin reuptake inhibitor [22]
_ Vortioxetine (LU-AA21004; Brintellix, Trintellix) – serotonin reuptake inhibitor, 5-HT1A receptor agonist, and 5-HT3 and 5-HT7receptor antagonist [5]
_ JNJ-42165279 - FAAH inhibitor[6][7

----------


## MikeStam 3

δεν θα βγουν τώρα νέα φάρμακα τζάμπα περιμένεις ο προηγούμενος γιατρός μου ηταν καθηγητής φαρμακολογίας και τα ηξερε καλα δυσκολα λεει σε καμια 5ετια 


> Αυτή είναι μια λίστα με ορισμένα νέα φάρμακα που μελετώνται για κατάθλιψη και άγχος. ελπίζω να δουλέψουν. 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...al_anxiolytics
> 
> _ 4-Androstadienol (Aloradine; PH94B) – vomeropherine / neurosteroid[18]
> _ Riluzole sublingual (BHV-0223) – "glutamate modulator" / undefined mechanism of action [19]
> _ TGW00AA (FKW00GA) – 5-HT1A receptor agonist, 5-HT2 receptor antagonist [20]
> _ Verucerfont (GSK-561679, NBI-77860) – CRF1 receptor antagonist [21]
> _ Vilazodone (EMD-68843, SB-659746A; Viibryd) – 5-HT1A receptor partial agonist and serotonin reuptake inhibitor [22]
> ...

----------


## masterridley

Καλά όλ' αυτά μπορεί να βγουν. Το θέμα είναι τι προτίθεται να σου γράψει ο γιατρός σου.

Γιατί ας πούμε και τώρα υπάρχουν τα MAOI αλλά όλοι οι γιατροί που πήγα ούτε να τ' ακούσουν.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Καλά όλ' αυτά μπορεί να βγουν. Το θέμα είναι τι προτίθεται να σου γράψει ο γιατρός σου.
> 
> Γιατί ας πούμε και τώρα υπάρχουν τα MAOI αλλά όλοι οι γιατροί που πήγα ούτε να τ' ακούσουν.


λογικο παλια φαρμακα με παρα πολλες παρενέργειες και αλληλεπιδράσεις με την τυραμινη

----------


## masterridley

Απ'όσα έχω διαβάσει, ο θόρυβος για τις αλληλεπιδράσεις είναι υπερβολικός.
Σιγά τα φαγητά που πρέπει να αποφύγεις, δεν τα τρώω ούτως ή άλλως.
Πολλοί μάλιστα τρώνε και απ'τα απαγορευμένα μια χαρά και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι μια λύση που αρνούνται να την εξετάσουν οι γιατροί.

Και για μένα που έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα άλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το Nardil θα ήταν το ιδανικό φάρμακο.
Πολλοί πίνουν νερό στο όνομά του, πχ στο socialanxietysupport.

----------


## koritsi83

> δεν θα βγουν τώρα νέα φάρμακα τζάμπα περιμένεις ο προηγούμενος γιατρός μου ηταν καθηγητής φαρμακολογίας και τα ηξερε καλα δυσκολα λεει σε καμια 5ετια


φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες δεν θέλουν να χάσουν χρήματα. τον επόμενο χρόνο ή έως το 2022 τα φάρμακα θα είναι διαθέσιμα.

----------


## koritsi83

> Απ'όσα έχω διαβάσει, ο θόρυβος για τις αλληλεπιδράσεις είναι υπερβολικός.
> Σιγά τα φαγητά που πρέπει να αποφύγεις, δεν τα τρώω ούτως ή άλλως.
> Πολλοί μάλιστα τρώνε και απ'τα απαγορευμένα μια χαρά και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι μια λύση που αρνούνται να την εξετάσουν οι γιατροί.
> 
> Και για μένα που έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα άλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το Nardil θα ήταν το ιδανικό φάρμακο.
> Πολλοί πίνουν νερό στο όνομά του, πχ στο socialanxietysupport.


πήρα maoi και δεν έκανε τίποτα. ρωτήστε τον για το νέο φάρμακο maoi Σελεγιλίνη…δεν είναι τόσο επικίνδυνο όσο η παλαιότερη γενιά των maoi..
μιλήστε με το γιατρό σας για Μεμαντίνη…..βοήθησε την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος μου, αλλά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί μετά από 3 μήνες.. όπως όλα τα φάρμακα..
Η μεμαντίνη (memantine) είναι ένας εξαρτώμενος από την τάση, μη συναγωνιστικός ανταγωνιστής υποδοχέος-NMDA μέτριας συγγένειας. Ρυθμίζει τη δράση των παθολογικώς αυξημένων τονικών επιπέδων γλουταμινικού που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε νευρωνική δυσλειτουργία.
ελπίζω ότι όλοι όσοι πάσχουν από αυτήν την ασθένεια θα βρουν τη σωστή λύση. ελπίζω σύντομα, είναι πολύ οδυνηρό.

----------


## elis

κοριτσι επιτελουσ βρηκα γτ δεν εισαι καλα πηγαινεισ σε παππου γιατρο που δουλευει παλια η πηγαινεισ στο νοσοκομειο δεν ειναι το ιδιο θα βρεισ εναν ιδιωτη θα πληρωνεισ 50 με 60 το μηνα και θα σε εχει πενα ολοι δουλευουν τα ssri επισησ αν βλεπεισ εδω οτι κατι δεν το ξερεισ ο γιατροσ σου ειναι αρχαιοσ πρεπει να παρεισ κ συμπληρωματα διατροφησ για να εισαι καλυτερα για να μην παρεξηγηθω οι αρχαιοι γιατροι δε λενε τιποτα για ψυχολογια γτ δεν ειναι η καθημερινοτητα και πρεπει να το διαχειριστεισ αν εισαι επαρχια αυτο που πρεπει να κανεισ αμεσα ειναι να του ζητησεισ συμπληρωματα διατροφησ ω3 μαγνησιο ψευδαργυρο βιταμινη ντε και παρε κ κανενα ντεπον καλο κανει εγω το εχω 14 χρονια ακουμε κ δε θα χασεισ

----------


## Billtheo

> Απ'όσα έχω διαβάσει, ο θόρυβος για τις αλληλεπιδράσεις είναι υπερβολικός.
> Σιγά τα φαγητά που πρέπει να αποφύγεις, δεν τα τρώω ούτως ή άλλως.
> Πολλοί μάλιστα τρώνε και απ'τα απαγορευμένα μια χαρά και δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι μια λύση που αρνούνται να την εξετάσουν οι γιατροί.
> 
> Και για μένα που έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα άλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, το Nardil θα ήταν το ιδανικό φάρμακο.
> Πολλοί πίνουν νερό στο όνομά του, πχ στο socialanxietysupport.


Nardil φαρμακαρα απορώ γιατί δεν συνταγογραφειται πια και έχει παραγκωνιστει σαν φάρμακο. Χιλιάδες άνθρωποι έχουν σωθεί παγκοσμίως.Χεστηκαμε για τις αλληλεπιδρασεις με τα φαγητά και τις μαλακιες που ακούγονται.Αν κάτι δουλεύει για το άγχος θα πρέπει να δίνεται και να συνταγογραφειται, μήπως μας θέλουν αρρώστους τελικά. Τα ssri είναι σαν καραμελιτσες μπροστά στο συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο κι αυτό είναι μαρτυρία χιλιάδων ασθενών παγκοσμίως!

----------


## elis

πρεπει να σασ πουν την αληθεια οι γιατροι σασ

----------


## stefamw

Η σελεγιλινη μου κεντρισε το ενδιαφερον, διαβασα πολλα θετικα γιαυτο, και μαλιστα χωρις περιορισμους στα φαγητα. Συμφωνα με το γαληνος, το Procythol λεει πως κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα. Πηγα σε φαρμακειο, ρωτησα γιαυτο, δεν υπαρχει ουτε σε αποθηκη για παραγγελια και γενικα κανενα αλλο σκευασμα σελεγιλινης στην Ελλαδα. Εστειλα email στην εταιρια που το παραγει, και μου ειπαν να μιλησω με τον φαρμακοποιο μου να εποκοινωνησει ο ιδιος με την εταιρια για την παραγγελια του εν λογω φαρμακου γιατι ναι μεν ειναι διαθεσιμο, αλλα μονο με αυτο τον τροπο. Οποιος θελει να μπει στη διαδικασια ας μας πει.

Για τα συμπληρωματα που λετε επαιρνα Ω3 σχεδον 1 χρονο συνεχομενα καθε μερα, συμπληρωματα βιταμινης D γιατι σπανια με βλεπει ηλιος, ολο το συμπλεγμα Β και δεν ειδα την παραμικρη διαφορα. Το ντεπον λενε πως περα απο τον σωματικο πονο, εξαλειφει και τον συναισθηματικο. Ενα κοκτειλ Atarax με 500mg depon με βοηθησε σε τρομερα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια, αυτα που κοντευεις να φτασεις σε κρισεις πανικου απο την υπαρξιακη καταθλιψη.

----------


## koritsi83

> κοριτσι επιτελουσ βρηκα γτ δεν εισαι καλα πηγαινεισ σε παππου γιατρο που δουλευει παλια η πηγαινεισ στο νοσοκομειο δεν ειναι το ιδιο θα βρεισ εναν ιδιωτη θα πληρωνεισ 50 με 60 το μηνα και θα σε εχει πενα ολοι δουλευουν τα ssri επισησ αν βλεπεισ εδω οτι κατι δεν το ξερεισ ο γιατροσ σου ειναι αρχαιοσ πρεπει να παρεισ κ συμπληρωματα διατροφησ για να εισαι καλυτερα για να μην παρεξηγηθω οι αρχαιοι γιατροι δε λενε τιποτα για ψυχολογια γτ δεν ειναι η καθημερινοτητα και πρεπει να το διαχειριστεισ αν εισαι επαρχια αυτο που πρεπει να κανεισ αμεσα ειναι να του ζητησεισ συμπληρωματα διατροφησ ω3 μαγνησιο ψευδαργυρο βιταμινη ντε και παρε κ κανενα ντεπον καλο κανει εγω το εχω 14 χρονια ακουμε κ δε θα χασεισ


δεν μένω πια στην Ελλάδα..
ο γιατρός μου μου έδωσε maoi’s αλλά δεν βοήθησε..
κανένα από τα φάρμακα δεν με βοηθά.. (έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις κατηγορίες)
η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι η νέα γενιά που θα κυκλοφορήσει τον επόμενο χρόνο.
ελπίζω ότι η νέα γενιά θα βοηθήσει πολλούς ανθρώπους.. ειδικά εκείνοι που υποφέρουν από αυτήν την ασθένεια και δεν μπορούν να βρουν ανακούφιση..

----------


## koritsi83

> Η σελεγιλινη μου κεντρισε το ενδιαφερον, διαβασα πολλα θετικα γιαυτο, και μαλιστα χωρις περιορισμους στα φαγητα. Συμφωνα με το γαληνος, το Procythol λεει πως κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα. Πηγα σε φαρμακειο, ρωτησα γιαυτο, δεν υπαρχει ουτε σε αποθηκη για παραγγελια και γενικα κανενα αλλο σκευασμα σελεγιλινης στην Ελλαδα. Εστειλα email στην εταιρια που το παραγει, και μου ειπαν να μιλησω με τον φαρμακοποιο μου να εποκοινωνησει ο ιδιος με την εταιρια για την παραγγελια του εν λογω φαρμακου γιατι ναι μεν ειναι διαθεσιμο, αλλα μονο με αυτο τον τροπο. Οποιος θελει να μπει στη διαδικασια ας μας πει.
> 
> Για τα συμπληρωματα που λετε επαιρνα Ω3 σχεδον 1 χρονο συνεχομενα καθε μερα, συμπληρωματα βιταμινης D γιατι σπανια με βλεπει ηλιος, ολο το συμπλεγμα Β και δεν ειδα την παραμικρη διαφορα. Το ντεπον λενε πως περα απο τον σωματικο πονο, εξαλειφει και τον συναισθηματικο. Ενα κοκτειλ Atarax με 500mg depon με βοηθησε σε τρομερα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια, αυτα που κοντευεις να φτασεις σε κρισεις πανικου απο την υπαρξιακη καταθλιψη.


είναι καινούργιο…………. ρωτήστε το γιατρό σας για Μεμαντίνη…… Πολλές μελέτες δείχνουν ότι βοηθά στην κατάθλιψη και το άγχος….. με βοήθησε για λίγο… η νέα γενιά θα είναι παρόμοια με αυτά τα φάρμακα… γι 'αυτό ελπίζω για το καλύτερο για όλους μας… ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι θα μας βοηθήσει τελικά

----------


## stefamw

> είναι καινούργιο…………. ρωτήστε το γιατρό σας για Μεμαντίνη…… Πολλές μελέτες δείχνουν ότι βοηθά στην κατάθλιψη και το άγχος….. με βοήθησε για λίγο… η νέα γενιά θα είναι παρόμοια με αυτά τα φάρμακα… γι 'αυτό ελπίζω για το καλύτερο για όλους μας… ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι θα μας βοηθήσει τελικά


Επαιρνα μεμαντινη περυσι το καλοκαιρι, ξεκινησα με 5mg τις πρωτες 3-4 μερες χωρις καποιο αισθητο αποτελεσμα, μετα 10mg, εκει αρχισα να εχω μια εντονη υπνηλια μετα το μεσημεριανο φαγητο (το επαιρνα το πρωι). Τοτε ηταν που στις επομενες 4-5 μερες ειχα γερη καταθλιψη. Μετα αυξησα στα 15mg και εν τελη 20mg. Η καταθλιψη εξαφανιστηκε, βασικα ενιωθα μια ουδετεροτητα, και καπως σαν να ζυγιζα λιγοτερο, περιεργη αισθηση. Εχει μεγαλο χρονο ημιζωης, γυρω στις 3 μερες, οποτε πολλοι λενε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να το παιρνεις καθε μερα.

----------


## koritsi83

> Επαιρνα μεμαντινη περυσι το καλοκαιρι, ξεκινησα με 5mg τις πρωτες 3-4 μερες χωρις καποιο αισθητο αποτελεσμα, μετα 10mg, εκει αρχισα να εχω μια εντονη υπνηλια μετα το μεσημεριανο φαγητο (το επαιρνα το πρωι). Τοτε ηταν που στις επομενες 4-5 μερες ειχα γερη καταθλιψη. Μετα αυξησα στα 15mg και εν τελη 20mg. Η καταθλιψη εξαφανιστηκε, βασικα ενιωθα μια ουδετεροτητα, και καπως σαν να ζυγιζα λιγοτερο, περιεργη αισθηση. Εχει μεγαλο χρονο ημιζωης, γυρω στις 3 μερες, οποτε πολλοι λενε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να το παιρνεις καθε μερα.



Ενδιαφέρων..
όταν το πήρα ήμουν θυμωμέν όλη την ώρα, αλλά η κατάθλιψη είχε φύγει..
ο καθένας αντιδρά διαφορετικά.
ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα νέα φάρμακα θα λειτουργήσουν

----------


## stefamw

> Ενδιαφέρων..
> όταν το πήρα ήμουν θυμωμέν όλη την ώρα, αλλά η κατάθλιψη είχε φύγει..
> ο καθένας αντιδρά διαφορετικά.
> ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα νέα φάρμακα θα λειτουργήσουν


Ποσα mg επαιρνες και για ποσο καιρο ? Ποτε παρατηρησες οτι αρχισε να λειτουργει ?

----------


## koritsi83

> Ποσα mg επαιρνες και για ποσο καιρο ? Ποτε παρατηρησες οτι αρχισε να λειτουργει ?


5mg αλλά με έκανε πολύ θυμωμέν και ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω...ο γιατρός μου μου είπε να το σταματήσω

----------


## hlias1988

> 5mg αλλά με έκανε πολύ θυμωμέν και ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω...ο γιατρός μου μου είπε να το σταματήσω


ποιο φαρμακο επαιρνες και ηθελες να αυτοκτονησεις?
αντικαταθλιπτικο ηταν?
εγω παιρνω το ladose ως αντικαθλιπτικο..
γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γραφουν στις παρενεργειες τασεις αυτοκτονιας....

----------


## koritsi83

> ποιο φαρμακο επαιρνες και ηθελες να αυτοκτονησεις?
> αντικαταθλιπτικο ηταν?
> εγω παιρνω το ladose ως αντικαθλιπτικο..
> γενικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα γραφουν στις παρενεργειες τασεις αυτοκτονιας....


όλα μου δίνουν αυτή την παρενέργεια (SSRI, SNRI, τα παντα) …οπότε δεν μπορώ να τα πάρω
5mg μεμαντίνη αλλά ήμουν θυμωμένη όλη την ώρα
ας ελπίσουμε ότι η νέα γενιά φαρμάκων θα μας βοηθήσει να βρούμε κάποια ανακούφιση…γιατί προσωπικά δεν βλέπω καμία ελπίδα για μένα..

εύχομαι σε όλους ανακούφιση από αυτήν την οδυνηρή ασθένεια

δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις έτσι

----------


## ibraimovic

Παιδιά ας μιλήσουμε λίγο φρμακα τι φάρμακα περνετε? Παιρνει κάνεις Brintellix??

----------


## elis

@koritsi 83 εχουμε ξαναμιλησει παλιοτερα ισωσ σου λειπουν βιταμινεσ προσπαθησε να παρεισ μαγνησιο κ βιταμινη ντε το χρειαζεσαι οι περισσοτεροι παιρνουμε ξερω δε θεσ τετοια κανε διατροφη τουλαχιστον σε παρακαλω κριμα να βασανιζεσαι

----------


## rita87

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω αποθεμα Anafranil? Εχω σαρωσει ολη την Ελλαδα και δεν το βρισκω πουθενα...

----------


## Niels

> όλα μου δίνουν αυτή την παρενέργεια (SSRI, SNRI, τα παντα) …οπότε δεν μπορώ να τα πάρω
> 5mg μεμαντίνη αλλά ήμουν θυμωμένη όλη την ώρα
> ας ελπίσουμε ότι η νέα γενιά φαρμάκων θα μας βοηθήσει να βρούμε κάποια ανακούφιση…γιατί προσωπικά δεν βλέπω καμία ελπίδα για μένα..
> 
> εύχομαι σε όλους ανακούφιση από αυτήν την οδυνηρή ασθένεια
> 
> δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις έτσι


Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις; Οι γιατροί σου έχουν δώσει κάποια εξήγηση γιατί δεν σε πιάνουν τα φάρμακα; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται, εγώ ο,τι κι αν έχω πάρει (remeron, seropram, valdoxan, cipralex) με έχει βοηθήσει. Συμφωνώ και με elis. Έχεις ελέγξει θυρεοειδή και επίπεδα βιταμινών d, b12, φυλλικό οξύ και σίδηρο; Μπορεί να φταίει κι αυτό

----------

